

Show HN: DiscoRunner Applesoft/Integer BASIC interpeter - empressplay
http://discorunner.com

======
firebones
I played with this a bit today and it is quite cool. Lots of games to play
around with and source to browse (Ctrl-C to break). Still pretty 0.1-ish
though...would love to have more docs and a better feel for where they're
going with this.

